# Pregnant and scared of my IBS



## sheri (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello there everyone! I am new to this forum.Me and my husband recently foundout we were pregnant-very ecstatic!I am only 7 weeks. Now I have read a few articles about Kelsey Grammer's wife who has IBS; that says that had to use a surrogate mother because doctors told her she would not be able to have a normal pregnancy and be able to carry the baby full term due to her IBS. Now reading this has made me extremely worried that this is true and that I don't know what lies ahead in my pregnancy.If anyone can ease my mind that pregnancy is totally fine for people with IBS (D) that would be great.I need more info!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know what her issues were, but the vast majority of woman with IBS have absolutely no problems carrying babies to term.Most of the time woman with IBS-D find the IBS tends to be much better during pregnancy, for that matter. Even most woman with IBS-C don't have problems.I never really understood why it was the IBS that was the problem with her? The only thing I can think of (and most IBS drugs are not a problem with this that much...) is that some medication she was on was incompatible with carrying a baby to term (might have had a high risk of causing miscarriges or something like that).K.


----------



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

Hi, congrats first of all. I just wanted you to know that I too was scared when I got pregnant (my first child), I have IBS-D. My IBS symptoms didn't get better or worse during the pregnancy. My doctor said that I could take immodium when I needed it, and basically I took it when I needed to go on long outtings or such. Talk to your doc about any medications you are taking, you may have to come off some. But the best thing about being pregnant while you have IBS-D is that you actually don't mind running to the bathroom out in public because people think it is a pregnancy thing, and you're not so stressed out about it. Enjoy your pregnancy, I have a healthy one year old and I incurred no problems during the labor/delivery. The doc is used to messes so there is no need to stress out about that either.


----------



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi sher-bear,I've never heard of anyone that could'nt carry a baby to full term because of IBS, maybe there was some other problems aswell. Anyway just wanted to help to put your mind at rest, i have a 15 month old and i actually found that my symptoms were almost non-existant while i was pregnant. My pregnancy was trouble free apart from some morning sickness in the first few months and i delivered a beautiful healthy baby girl. Try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy, i'm sure everything will be fine.Tracey.


----------



## sheri (Jan 1, 2005)

Just wanted to thank-you guys who responded to my question so much-I feel so much better! It's good to know that you guys had babies just fine. I really wish that the articles I had read about Camille Grammer would have maybe had a little bit more info as to why should couldn't carry a baby full-term- instead of freaking out people like me and just saying because of IBS!Oh well thanks again!


----------



## Happyfour (Feb 7, 2004)

How wonderful for you and your husband! Congratulations and most of all.......RELAX!I too have IBS and have had two successful pregnancys.I actually found that my digestive tract was better than ever during the pregnancy. Take care of yourself and that beautiful growing baby inside! God bless you and your family!


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Congratulations to you and your husband! I've got two boys, an almost five year old and a two month old. My IBS-D totally disappeared both times. For nine monthes I finally got to enjoy eating whatever I wanted like ice cream which usually sends me running to the bathroom.Enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## leanne0428 (Jan 15, 2005)

Congratulations! my darling son is now 14mos old and i had a completely normal pregnancy. i suffer from ibs-d and it actually seemed to get better during my pregnancy. i hope the same goes for you.


----------

